# Political Compass Thread



## x.eight.six.systems (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm trying to gauge where the users of the kiwi farms lie on the compass.
So what I'm doing is that I'm going a crowd chart once users post their results with the Eco and Soc scores.

My Result





Eco 8.8 Soc,-3.1

The Group chart as of 2/6/2015 5.36 AM EST




http://www.politicalcompass.org/


----------



## applecat (Feb 5, 2015)

N-No bully, please. 






*Economic Left/Right: -4.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.21 *


----------



## EI 903 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Economic Left/Right: -6.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.64*


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Feb 5, 2015)

*Economic Left/Right: -4.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.51 *


----------



## Mollybdenum (Feb 5, 2015)

*Economic Left/Right: -3.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.05*


----------



## DH 384 (Feb 5, 2015)

Sure, why not? 






*Economic Left/Right: -0.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.15*


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Feb 5, 2015)

Are we all just C&P'ing? Seriously?


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Feb 5, 2015)

About what I expected.





*Economic Left/Right: -2.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.21*


----------



## Zvantastika (Feb 5, 2015)

*Economic Left/Right: -2.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.41*




Way to go comrades.


----------



## Golly (Feb 5, 2015)

*Economic Left/Right: -7.00*
*Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.74*

Muh New Englunds are really coming out, I guess. 
In polite company, I try to come off much closer to center.


----------



## EI 903 (Feb 5, 2015)

I look forward to the wave of fascism when the Aussies log on en masse.


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Economic Left/Right: -7.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.31 *

i guessed on a few


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Feb 5, 2015)

*Economic Left/Right: -4.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.15*


----------



## klystron (Feb 5, 2015)

Are there any actual political science students/graduates on the forum? This test seems rather odd to me. For example how do you label something like "you can't chose what country you're born in so it's foolish to be proud of it?" I know people on both sides of the spectrum with mixed views on this. What about "it's better to control inflation than unemployment?" The two are tied together. Too high unemployment typically creates deflation (controlling inflation) and too much employment causes inflation. (There are outliers of course but they are typically short term.) How is this left or right? Libertarian or authoritarian? My guess would be that controlling inflation puts you right and controlling unemployment puts you left. I imagine employment is closer to "people" so that champions the left, right? Of course, everyone's savings (especially retirees) depletes when there is inflation. 

Then there are questions you cannot answer with the choices given. Like the first one about globalization. Should it benefit people or corporations? Really? In the free market corporations only survive when they benefit the people. Perhaps the asker is eluding to there being no free market.

Regardless of which, I feel too @Cowlick to complete this test.


----------



## Glaive (Feb 5, 2015)

Socially liberal and fiscally slight conservative, result I always get



klystron said:


> For example how do you label something like "you can't chose what country you're born in so it's foolish to be proud of it?" I know people on both sides of the spectrum with mixed views on this. What about "it's better to control inflation than unemployment?" The two are tied together. Too high unemployment typically creates deflation (controlling inflation) and too much employment causes inflation. (There are outliers of course but they are typically short term.) How is this left or right? Libertarian or authoritarian? My guess would be that controlling inflation puts you right and controlling unemployment puts you left. I imagine employment is closer to "people" so that champions the left, right? Of course, everyone's savings (especially retirees) depletes when there is inflation.



Your explanation of the employment versus inflation question sounds very correct to me.  Employment would push it left, lower inflation would push it right.

As for the patriotism question, agreeing would push you south, disagree would push you north.  Because nationalism is high up on the north side, while more mutalism and cohabitual pluralism type stuff is down on the south side.  I wonder who our first user to break the X axis will be and go authoritarian?  If anyone at all.

Also I find this graph helpful for sectioning off the chart into some general categories.  It's not spot on but can give you a rough idea.





I showed this graph to Holden/Marjan and he picked out Traditionalism btw


----------



## Ariel (Feb 5, 2015)

I actually lean towards Libertarian more than Authoritarian, I must have misread a question.


----------



## RP 520 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm content with this I think.



*Economic Left/Right: 2.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 0.26 *



Glaive said:


> Socially liberal and fiscally slight conservative, result I always get
> 
> Your explanation of the employment versus inflation question sounds very correct to me.  Employment would push it left, lower inflation would push it right.
> 
> ...


If I matched that up to mine I would be a Progressive, though I don't even like Progressivism (if it's anything like American Progressivism anyways). I consider myself more of a Libertarian, with a few conservative values.


----------



## Ravenor (Feb 5, 2015)

*Economic Left/Right: -6.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.46 *

*



*


----------



## Ahffline (Feb 7, 2015)

My Canadian-ness is showing:





*Economic Left/Right: -7.0 *
*Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.67*


----------



## fuzzypickles (Feb 7, 2015)

*Economic Left/Right: -2.0 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.67*
I'm not particularly surprised by this result. I've taken this test in the past and I think I was a bit more liberal then, but I shifted ever so slightly rightward in my political leanings, particularly in light of recent things I've read in the news and of certain individuals this site discusses.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Feb 7, 2015)

Last time I took the test, I was in the green quadrant near the center.


----------



## HipstrsGonnaHip (Feb 7, 2015)

Look on my views, ye Mighty, and despair!

*Your Political Compass*
*Economic Left/Right: -7.0 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.36*





I don't think the Authoritarian/Libertarian split is very accurate for my views; I'm fairly libertarian towards social issues but not economic. The big issue that should send that dot northward is that I believe strongly that we should have single payer health care. However, I feel that the left/right split is pretty accurate. It might be a bit too far to the left but I have no quibbles with it.

(PS. Anyone want to guess what region I'm from?)


----------



## Pine Tar (Feb 8, 2015)

*Your Political Compass*
*Economic Left/Right: 1.63 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.92*





Not too surprising. I've moved more towards the center in the past few years.


----------



## Van Darkholme (Feb 8, 2015)

HipstrsGonnaHip said:


> Look on my views, ye Mighty, and despair!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New England?

Anyway





*Economic Left/Right: -4.25 *
*Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 0.36 *

*Funny, I consider myself to be more right-winged...maybe it doesn't work if you're european? idk.*


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Feb 8, 2015)

I would recommend to reupload your result image to imgur/saving then uploading since they seem to expire on this website.




*Your Political Compass*
* Economic Left/Right: 7.88 *
*Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.74 *

I expected to be rated more Libertarian and less Right winged.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 8, 2015)

...I think I broke it. 

It apparently has labelled me an anti-authority anarchist, and anyone remotely familiar with me on this forum knows that shit isn't right.
*Your Political Compass*
* Economic Left/Right: -6.38 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -9.95 *


----------



## SpessCaptain (Feb 8, 2015)

Hm.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Feb 8, 2015)

Who wants some healthcare and Obamaphones?


----------



## Tookie (Feb 8, 2015)

ayyy lmao

*Economic Left/Right: 3.75 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.49 *


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Feb 8, 2015)

I've move a little farther down since the last time I took this test.


----------



## Gene Parmesan (Feb 8, 2015)

Forgive me as I special snowflake... but a few of the questions I neither agreed or disagreed with. Like "first generation immigrants never fully assimilate to their culture". That's a false dichotomy. Culture is constantly changing.

There was a point no one would say that "Curry" was a British dish. The culture has completely embraced that food and now call it it's own. So now someone coming to that country from South East Asia would not have to abandon their 'food identity' which would be a big part of assimilation.

Here's my chart and I give it as much credence as 'which Smurf are you' polls:


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Feb 9, 2015)

Guys I broke it.





I'M OFF THE FUCKING CHART.

I got 
Economic Left/Right: -13.38 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.49

by the way.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Feb 9, 2015)

Economic Left/Right: 2.0
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.9

Hmm, I would have expected a bit more north, but I guess not hating gays is what drove it further south. The questions about sexuality really just seemed out of place.


----------



## klystron (Feb 10, 2015)

Glaive said:


> Your explanation of the employment versus inflation question sounds very correct to me.  Employment would push it left, lower inflation would push it right.
> 
> As for the patriotism question, agreeing would push you south, disagree would push you north.  Because nationalism is high up on the north side, while more mutalism and cohabitual pluralism type stuff is down on the south side.  I wonder who our first user to break the X axis will be and go authoritarian?  If anyone at all.



Glaive you handsome devil, I'm sorry I missed your reply a few days ago. Not sure what happened. Anyway, your words moved me and I went ahead and took the test. While I don't necessarily agree with some of the assertions like somehow patriotism expresses libertarian or authoritarian notions, I did the best I could with answering. When I felt the question was loaded or going to be misleading I always chose "disagree"

Here is my result.


----------



## Hat (Feb 10, 2015)

*Economic Left/Right: 7.25 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 5.18*


----------



## Mourning Dove (Feb 13, 2015)

Holy communism Batman.



 

*Economic Left/Right: -10.88 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.05 *


----------



## Picklechu (Feb 14, 2015)

This test really isn't my favorite, as I feel that it puts too much weight on certain questions. I also especially dislike it in regards to distinguishing the level of salience among each question or topic. Given, any attempt to plot political beliefs along a scale or plane or something is going to have issues.



klystron said:


> Then there are questions you cannot answer with the choices given. Like the first one about globalization. Should it benefit people or corporations? Really? In the free market corporations only survive when they benefit the people. Perhaps the asker is eluding to there being no free market.


The point is to be vague and generalist in the questions. They're trying to make it as black and white as possible, when most people would probably be in a shade of gray. The reason for doing so is logical, but it's still one of the reasons that I dislike this test.



klystron said:


> Regardless of which, I feel too @Cowlick to complete this test.


I, too, would like to see this.

Anyway, here's mine:

*Your Political Compass*
*Economic Left/Right: 5.75 *
*Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.1*

*



*
EDIT: I just reread this five hours later. I cannot fucking type when I'm sleep deprived.


----------



## Generic User (Feb 17, 2015)

THERE IS NO  COMPROMISE WITH THE  FORCES OF COMMUNISM.


----------



## Dalish (Feb 17, 2015)

*Your Political Compass*
*Economic Left/Right: -8.75 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.44*

This doesn't really surprise me. I've ways tended toward anarcho-communism and have always been pretty 'radical' in terms of liberation philosophy.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 13, 2015)

*Economic Left/Right: 4.38 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 6.82*


----------



## yasscat (Nov 13, 2015)

And to the surprise of absolutely no one...


----------



## Goofy Logic (Nov 18, 2015)

*Your Political Compass*
* Economic Left/Right: -0.13 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 2.67 *





Wow, I knew I tend to avoid fights, but I didn't know I was that neutral.

BTW, Fun game: Take your result and find out what kind of fruit you are


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Nov 18, 2015)

Huh, I've never really thought too much about where I stand on political issues, so this was pretty interesting.


----------



## Witlich (Nov 18, 2015)

*Economic Left/Right: -5.88 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.18 *


----------



## 女鬼 (Nov 19, 2015)

Uh, I thought I'd score slightly more authoritarian and closer to socialism or at least  democratic socialism. Then again, this test probbly isn't that well-suited to my country's politics.


----------



## JU 199 (Nov 19, 2015)

Spoiler: Mine





 

Guess I better get my bong lit


----------



## Picklepower (Nov 19, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 19, 2015)

Mine is pretty much what I expected. If I had taken this 15 years ago the results would be very different.


----------



## DNJACK (Nov 19, 2015)

cool I can comment on this shit again.

YALL SJW.


----------



## skaytec (Feb 26, 2016)

Let's see where kiwis stand on the Political Compass. 
https://www.politicalcompass.org/
Here is my result:
https://www.politicalcompass.org/yourpoliticalcompass?ec=-1.0&soc=-0.05


----------



## XYZpdq (Feb 26, 2016)

Spoiler: this is what I got


----------



## JU 199 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Your Political Compass*
*Economic Left/Right: 8.75 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 8.67*

*

 *

*

 

 *

* 

 

 *


----------



## Jack Haywood (Mar 15, 2019)

Just like in the other thread, people will take this test then post their results on here, this time using an alternative Political Compass designed by a company called IDRLabs, which mainly specialises in personality psychology but dabbles in other ventures. Their test is meant to fix the problems such as loaded questions on the original test.








						Political Coordinates Test
					






					political-coordinates.org


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm a libtard can I get owned epic style now?
5.6% Left, 16.7% liberal


----------



## Jack Haywood (Mar 15, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> I'm a libtard can I get owned epic style now?
> 5.6% Left, 16.7% liberal
> 
> View attachment 695983


I won't own you  there are prominent people in my country active in politics who are more left wing than even that. americas mainstream left generally pale in comparison to other countries' left wing movements, it seems to be mostly about cultural/identity stuff rather than economic stuff, except for AOC and bernie sanders but even he here would be considered just centre-left, not hard left


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 15, 2019)

Bout what I expected and have gotten from other tests
* 19.4% Right, 77.8% Liberal*


----------



## pomme (Mar 15, 2019)

*16.7% RIGHT, 13.9% LIBERAL*

I think the other political compass puts me as centre left, but this is probably more reflective of my beliefs.


----------



## Jack Haywood (Mar 15, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Bout what I expected and have gotten from other tests
> * 19.4% Right, 77.8% Liberal*
> 
> View attachment 695991


My GOD, you're borderline anarchist! O.o and soft-right on economics, which would put you in centrist, liberal (as defined in Britain e.g. Lib Dems) territory if you weren't too hard-core libertarian on cultural issues even for liberals ?


pomme said:


> *16.7% RIGHT, 13.9% LIBERAL*
> View attachment 695992
> I think the other political compass puts me as centre left, but this is probably more reflective of my beliefs.


Compared to ProgKing, you're deffo in mainstream Lib Dem territory. They're usually only slightly socially liberal, just like you


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 15, 2019)

Am libtarded.


----------



## Jack Haywood (Mar 15, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> View attachment 696015
> 
> Am libtarded.


Ah, so you're very much almost off of social democracy right on the soft end of socialism. Time to sing the Internationale and join a union to stick it to the bosses, comrade!


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Mar 15, 2019)

wew lads
*27.8% RIGHT, 38.9% COMMUNITARIAN *


----------



## Jack Haywood (Mar 15, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> wew lads
> *27.8% RIGHT, 38.9% COMMUNITARIAN *
> View attachment 696016


That'd put you in soft Tory territory in my country, among the One-Nation conservatives like R. A. Butler


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 15, 2019)

Welp.


----------



## Jack Haywood (Mar 15, 2019)

Nekromantik said:


> View attachment 696022
> Welp.


Yet another social democrat!  You can go join @YayLasagna in the "prepare to be attacked by Articles & Happenings regulars" lobby.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Mar 15, 2019)

*25.0% right 36.1% liberal*​




well this is different from the other test



Spoiler: other


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 15, 2019)

Jack Haywood said:


> Yet another social democrat!  You can go join @YayLasagna in the "prepare to be attacked by Articles & Happenings regulars" lobby.


I just want to smoke weed while telling people to stay out of my country.


----------



## Jack Haywood (Mar 15, 2019)

Ilackcreativity said:


> View attachment 696023
> 
> well this is different from the other test
> 
> ...


That confirms exactly what critics of the original PC have been saying about the questions being loaded with left-wing biases, you're in typical Lib Dem territory just like @pomme


----------



## Крыса (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm extremely offended to be placed on the right of Obama


----------



## Jack Haywood (Mar 15, 2019)

Крыса said:


> View attachment 696033
> 
> I'm extremely offended to be placed on the right of Obama


DING-DING! We've got a winner for the "Most Socialist Kiwi Farms User" award right here!  Unless people post more results that are even more left than that... which I hope doesnt happen...


----------



## Incognito Mood (Mar 15, 2019)

Jack Haywood said:


> DING-DING! We've got a winner for the "Most Socialist Kiwi Farms User" award right here!  Unless people post more results that are even more left than that... which I hope doesnt happen...



I'm sorry what were u sayin?

*55.6% LEFT, 58.3% LIBERAL


*


----------



## deodorant (Mar 15, 2019)

Fuck your optics, let's get this party started.


----------



## Jack Haywood (Mar 15, 2019)

Incognito Mood said:


> I'm sorry what were u sayin?
> 
> *55.6% LEFT, 58.3% LIBERAL
> View attachment 696044*


Eh, never mind. The timing was so comedically perfect that I'll let you off the hook. You get the award instead, because you're a top bloke, and a M A D L A D


----------



## Incognito Mood (Mar 15, 2019)

Jack Haywood said:


> Eh, never mind. The timing was so comedically perfect that I'll let you off the hook. You're a top bloke, and a M A D L A D


Why thank you, I'm flattered.


----------



## Luigi (Mar 15, 2019)

* 11.1% Right, 5.6% Communitarian*






I used to be just about the opposite last year or so. But I think the questions didn't apply very well to me.


----------



## Desire Lines (Mar 15, 2019)

*36.1% RIGHT, 33.3% LIBERAL*



?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 15, 2019)

"Communitarian" and "liberal" are fucking retar.d.ed. Just make it "authoritarian" and "libertarian", you sped.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 15, 2019)

Wow, I usually hate taking these things, but that was surprisingly quick and easy.


Spoiler: My resuts:













Desire Lines said:


> *36.1% RIGHT, 33.3% LIBERAL*
> View attachment 696068
> ?



Wow, we're like mirror images.


----------



## Itu aru kamusu tugeza (Mar 15, 2019)

*5.6% RIGHT, 11.1% COMMUNITARIAN*
I can’t tell if it’s bullshit or not.



Spoiler: probably isn't











Luigi said:


> * 11.1% Right, 5.6% Communitarian*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flipped it around y=x. One or two questions off, huh?


----------



## Jack Haywood (Mar 15, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Wow, I usually hate taking these things, but that was surprisingly quick and easy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My resuts:
> ...


You're even more of a mirror image to @Incognito Mood, I can imagine you two in a boxing match wearing red and blue colours each


----------



## The_Mormons (Mar 15, 2019)

44.4% Left, 50% Liberal





I think mine is broken.


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 15, 2019)

But I thought Kiwi Farms was filled with Alt-Right Nazis?
?


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Mar 16, 2019)

here are my results
Economic Left/Right: 0.5
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.69


----------



## Jack Haywood (Mar 16, 2019)

Here is my hypothetical Kiwi Farms parliament of people who took the 2nd Political Compass. This will be updated as more results come in:

*SOCIAL DEMOCRATIC PARTY: *@YayLasagna @Nekromantik @Luigi @Itu aru kamusu tugeza @iRON-mAn @Smaug's Smokey Hole 
_*SOFT-RIGHT ANARCHIST PARTY: *_@ProgKing of the North
_*MODERN LIBERAL PARTY: *_@pomme @Ilackcreativity @Desire Lines
_*MODERATE CONSERVATIVE PARTY: *_@ConfederateIrishman @deodorant @Sword Fighter Super @Clockwork_PurBle @The Jumping Dwarf @Chichan @SkeetNYeet @No Exit 
_*DEMOCRATIC & LIBERTARIAN SOCIALIST PARTY: *_@Okkervils @Kpыca @Incognito Mood @The_Mormons @Guardian G.I. @tasty humane burger 
_*RADICAL LIBERTARIAN SOCIALIST PARTY: *_@Blake Bumbleby
*CLASSICAL LIBERAL PARTY: @Zvantastika @Joe Bob Briggs 
ANARCHOCOMMUNIST PARTY: @Galactus @UngaWunga 
LIBERTARIAN SOCIAL DEMOCRATIC PARTY: @Sexy Times Hitler 
SOCIAL DEMOCRATIC CONSERVATIVE PARTY: @Vulpes Incunta*


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Mar 16, 2019)

I was expecting a little bit to the right but ok then

*Economic Left/Right: 0.0 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 0.72


*


----------



## Jack Haywood (Mar 16, 2019)

I will repost this test again, so that people who took the original one can take this revised one as well to compare their results, such as @x.eight.six.systems @Hellblazer @Francis York Morgan @Zvantastika @Golly @Huntin' Slash @wagglyplacebo @Ariel @King n Yellow @Ravenor @OfflineCyberBully @ToroidalBoat @Van Darkholme @Jaimas @Valiant @SkeletonBias420 @Jon-Kacho @Hat @Picklechu @Blake Bumbleby @Goofy Logic @Whatisgoingon @Witlich @varvarstvo @Ass Manager 3000 @Absolute Brainlet @SomeRandomJosh  and @Cthulu








						Political Coordinates Test
					






					political-coordinates.org


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Mar 16, 2019)

30.6% RIGHT, 30.6% COMMUNITARIAN





Usually when I take these, the dot is more towards the middle, bottom left corner of the top right. I answered neutral on several of these either because I really am that way or didn't understand.


----------



## Zvantastika (Mar 17, 2019)

дерьмо


----------



## God and The Bear (Mar 17, 2019)

Nekromantik said:


> But I thought Kiwi Farms was filled with Alt-Right Nazis?
> ?



Guess not.


----------



## HeyYou (Mar 17, 2019)

About what I expected. Even more libertarian, not so left anymore.


----------



## Joe Bob Briggs (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Jack Haywood (Mar 17, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> About what I expected. Even more libertarian, not so left anymore.
> 
> View attachment 697539


Do you have any results from the alternative Political Compass as well? I'd love to see how different they are to each other.


Joe Bob Briggs said:


>


Holy fuck, the two tests really are quite different O.o I really don't understand why the original PC keeps representing people as more left-wing than the revised PC, and why the test was even designed that way. The mind boggles.


----------



## iRON-mAn (Mar 17, 2019)

Spoiler








Economic Left/Right: -2.5 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.46




8.3% LEFT, 16.7% COMMUNITARIAN



I'd have expected to be slightly more right leaning honestly, but I'm really surprised in the north/south difference in the two versions.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Mar 18, 2019)

Huh.








Economic Left/Right: -3.0 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.79


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Mar 29, 2019)

The two political compasses:







Overall, it's left of centre. Judging by the preset political figures positions on both sites, it's somewhere between Jill Stein and Bill Clinton.

The US political party affiliation test at ISideWith.com shows I'm 73% Democrat, with the closest political candidates being  and some guy named John Delaney (both at 83%). Elizabeth Warren is a runner-up, followed by Biden and Beto.


----------



## Derped223 (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Mar 29, 2019)

Fuckin' commies the whole lot of you.

I blame A&H for this.


----------



## janekop (Apr 30, 2019)

Hmm.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 30, 2019)

thermocline said:


> View attachment 742743
> 
> Hmm.


Classic libtard.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Apr 30, 2019)

whatever


----------



## soft kitty (May 1, 2019)

About where I thought I would be.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 1, 2019)

Meh... There wasn't an "I don't care" option for these questions.  But I guess I kind of expected this.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 2, 2019)

The new one really reigns in the results, maybe some political issues are weighed differently in that one.


----------



## Angry Shoes (May 3, 2019)

Also, obligatory maymays:


----------



## JosephStalin (May 3, 2019)

I'm just about right in the middle.  Liberal on some things, conservative on others.  In my opinion, believe most people are the same in that regard, if they pay attention and use thinking skills.  No ideology will be all things to all people, despite any claims to the contrary.   Some on each end have drunk the koolaid, but in general the middle is where people like to be.


*Economic Left/Right: -1.13 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.69*

_https://www.politicalcompass.org/yourpoliticalcompass?ec=-1.13&soc=1.69 _


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2019)

*Economic Left/Right: 2.13 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.85*

Yep. About where I expected to be. From the last time I took it about 10 months ago, I have since leaned a bit more towards the right.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 3, 2019)

Kind of between authoritarian left, right, and almost libertarian left. Guess this means I'm a faggot now.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 3, 2019)

Im not taking some gay ass Nolan’s chart test, but I tend to score National capitalist on more detailed ones


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 3, 2019)

I like this one



(was @Marco Fucko's avatar)


----------



## KingofNothing (Jun 3, 2019)

So basically Center Left like I thought I was. I'm hugging that line a little harder than I thought in the second poll, but syncs up with the idea that regressive left ideas are pushing more people to the right


----------



## Fek (Jun 3, 2019)

So many loaded questions with no "Fuck you, learn how to write a test" option...Brits y u do dis.

You're out of your goddamn mind if you think this thing is accurate. I toyed with it a few times, and those results are absolutely out of whack with any other compass test I have ever taken period. For fun, I had a few coworkers try it without prefacing my suspicions. Wouldn't you know it - same deal for them as well.

I appreciate what is or..was trying to be done here (I realize how long it's been, so for all I know the test has vastly changed), but this test really doesn't seem terribly accurate.


----------



## Unog (Jun 3, 2019)

I think these tests might be somewhat innacurate.



Spoiler: my results













Fek said:


> ou're out of your goddamn mind if you think this thing is accurate. I toyed with it a few times, and those results are absolutely out of whack with any other compass test I have ever taken period.



Do you know any online that are more accurate?


----------



## Fek (Jun 3, 2019)

Uhhh, off the top of my head? This one suffers from similar issues with questions being too fucking loaded, but it has a neutral option at least:






						8values
					






					8values.github.io
				




It's far more entertaining because it tries to more specifically label you at the end so you can laugh at each other that much harder.

As far as accuracy? Anecdotally, I've heard it matched up pretty well with the ~20 some people I've known to take it. Super concrete data, I realize.


----------



## Chichan (Jun 6, 2019)

I don't know what to fucking think anymore I just want to be left alone.


----------



## Son of Odin (Jun 9, 2019)

Political compasses are for the unascended who have yet to take the bogpill


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 17, 2019)

@Ashy the Angel, take the test.


----------



## Celandine (Aug 7, 2019)

Honestly, this is almost what I expected  and I am not disappointed.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 8, 2019)

Fek said:


> So many loaded questions with no "Fuck you, learn how to write a test" option...Brits y u do dis.
> 
> You're out of your goddamn mind if you think this thing is accurate. I toyed with it a few times, and those results are absolutely out of whack with any other compass test I have ever taken period. For fun, I had a few coworkers try it without prefacing my suspicions. Wouldn't you know it - same deal for them as well.
> 
> I appreciate what is or..was trying to be done here (I realize how long it's been, so for all I know the test has vastly changed), but this test really doesn't seem terribly accurate.



Some questions make no sense.

What exactly does a concerning mixing of the news and entertainment even mean? Are they referring to Fox News? BBC? Edutainment youtube channels? Where exactly does this place somebody on the spectrum? Is it the autism spectrum? 

There also isn't enough pointed questions. Get to the point. Do you believe in hate speech laws? Should the federal gov have more power X? etc.


----------



## Vulpes Incunta (Aug 9, 2019)

Im kinda all over the place. Im basically like Salazar with Teddy Roosevelts economic views.


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Aug 9, 2019)

*Economic Left/Right: **3.13 *
*Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: **2.21*


----------



## BowlOfDick (Aug 9, 2019)

It must be broken. 

According to this thing, I'm a faggot.


----------



## Otterly (Aug 9, 2019)

I come out as a centrist on the 8 values but a patriotic one. Pretty much central on the compass. 

The questions are crap though.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 9, 2019)

Vulpes Incunta said:


> Teddy Roosevelts economic views


Ah, so garbage.


----------



## yasscat (Aug 9, 2019)

And nobody is surprised.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 9, 2019)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> And nobody is surprised.
> 
> View attachment 883318
> 
> ...


Ancom, lol.


----------



## yasscat (Aug 9, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> Ancom, lol.


Hilariously enough, I can't stand ancoms. I identify as democratic socialist.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 9, 2019)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> democratic socialist.


Ah, so just a patented soybean.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 9, 2019)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> View attachment 883320



_oxymoron_


----------



## yasscat (Aug 9, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> Ah, so just a patented soybean.


Well, I _am_ from Iowa...


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 9, 2019)

Over the past year and a half or so I've taken this quiz two other times. I'm still baffled since I thought I'd be pretty right leaning nowadays but I guess not. Also those questions are retarded and force you to answer things you reject the entire premise of.




When I took the 8 values awhile ago it was pretty different than this. It's fun to look at these kind of things even if they're inaccurate at best.




EDIT: This is actually closer to what I was expecting:


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 9, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> Over the past year and a half or so I've taken this quiz two other times. I'm still baffled since I thought I'd be pretty right leaning nowadays but I guess not. Also those questions are exceptional and force you to answer things you reject the entire premise of.
> View attachment 883335
> 
> When I took the 8 values awhile ago it was pretty different than this. It's fun to look at these kind of things even if they're inaccurate at best.
> View attachment 883339


We need an ideology test tbh. Because politics is fleeting and basic bitch shit.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 9, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> We need an ideology test tbh. Because politics is fleeting and basic bitch shit.


Admittedly though I would probably say I'm Autocratic. But that's in a society with a lot of checks and balances with a population that doesn't take shit. AKA some utopia that could never exist but I guess that's everyone's politics.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 9, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> Autocratic


Smelly, dumb fascist scum.


----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm not saying thats wrong, but the test does seem flawed with the way many of the questions are posed.


----------



## Vulpes Incunta (Aug 10, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> Ah, so garbage.


Its the Amurican way


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 10, 2019)

I hate that I love these stupid things. 







I knew the internet liberals thought I was a fascist but I never thought I was actually one.  I'm at a loss now that I don't have an 8chan to go to. Guess I'll hang around here so when kiwis get called nazis they can just blame me for it. I'll be the fall guy.


----------



## ZB 584 (Aug 10, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> I hate that I love these stupid things.
> View attachment 883804
> View attachment 883805
> 
> I knew the internet liberals thought I was a fascist but I never thought I was actually one.  I'm at a loss now that I don't have an 8chan to go to. Guess I'll hang around here so when kiwis get called nazis they can just blame me for it. I'll be the fall guy.


Do you have a link to the last test you posted a screencap from? I'm a sucker for these things.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 10, 2019)

GuyKazama said:


> Do you have a link to the last test you posted a screencap from? I'm a sucker for these things.


PolitiScale. And here it is for anyone else interested. There's a lot of question but they're not that hard to answer. They also seem more neutral than the other quizzes.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 10, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> PolitiScale. And here it is for anyone else interested. There's a lot of question but they're not that hard to answer. They also seem more neutral than the other quizzes.



_you gonna do the traditional political compass test?_


----------



## verissimus (Aug 10, 2019)

Some of the questions felt dumb and in other cases I wasn't really sure what to choose.  At any rate here's mine.  Surprised it wasn't further on the right with respect to the X axis.  Not at all surprised it considers me more conservative than libertarian.






						The Political Compass
					






					www.politicalcompass.org


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 10, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> _you gonna do the traditional political compass test?_


There's more? Which one is that one?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 10, 2019)

SkeetNYeet said:


> There's more? Which one is that one?



Lol, never mind. You already took it.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 10, 2019)

Vulpes Incunta said:


> Its the Amurican way


The post-good America, yeah.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 10, 2019)

*Additional characteristics*







*Pragmatism : *politics objectively boil down to looking at where the problems are and trying to solve them according to the means available.


----------



## yasscat (Aug 11, 2019)

Again, to the shock of absolutely no one:


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 11, 2019)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> Again, to the shock of absolutely no one:
> View attachment 885310
> 
> View attachment 885312



Cumrade, welcome to the clubby


----------



## OjSimpsonFan21 (Aug 11, 2019)

About what I expected tbh, haven't taken one of these in a hot minute.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 11, 2019)

Me is hardworking, nationalistic, libertarian type:


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 11, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Me is hardworking, nationalistic, libertarian type:
> 
> View attachment 885399
> 
> View attachment 885400View attachment 885414


That's cool, seems like your pc is of the American of 20 years ago.  The 90's were unironically a better time.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 11, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> View attachment 885196
> *Additional characteristics*
> 
> 
> ...


Reddit.


Blake Bumbleby said:


> Again, to the shock of absolutely no one:
> View attachment 885310
> 
> View attachment 885312





duff101 said:


> View attachment 885377
> 
> View attachment 885378
> 
> About what I expected tbh, haven't taken one of these in a hot minute.


Resetera.


----------



## OjSimpsonFan21 (Aug 11, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> Resetera.


Funny thing is I kinda hate liberals (especially ones that just nonstop bitch and fearmonger about Trump).


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 11, 2019)

duff101 said:


> Funny thing is I kinda hate liberals (especially ones that just nonstop bitch and fearmonger about Trump).


Too bad you're globalist scum.


----------



## Ahoy (Aug 11, 2019)

I would bulldoze a national park and turn it into a landfill. When it fills up, I will build a playground for poor African American children where the price of entry is their lunch money on top of it. Oh, and I would hire ex-cons to shake the children down if they tried to play without pay to reintegrate them as productive members of society. 

(If they have no lunch money, they can work in my factory to earn play-time credits.)

If you try to use the government to stop me, I will defend my rights with force. Naturally.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 11, 2019)

Ahoy said:


> View attachment 886317
> 
> I would bulldoze a national park and turn it into a landfill. When it fills up, I will build a playground for poor African American children where the price of entry is their lunch money on top of it. Oh, and I would hire ex-cons to shake the children down if they tried to play without pay to reintegrate them as productive members of society.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty lolbertarian to me.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Sep 20, 2019)

I only did these 2. Took fucking forever. What do you guys think?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 20, 2019)

ApatheticViewer said:


> I only did these 2. Took fucking forever. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 942814
> View attachment 942813


Fuck off, /pol/fag.


----------



## Bibendum (Sep 20, 2019)

*Economic Left/Right: 7.63
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.13*
**


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 20, 2019)

Bibendum said:


> *Economic Left/Right: 7.63
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.13*
> *View attachment 942989*


Ancap meme.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Sep 21, 2019)

*

Additional characteristics*




*Pragmatism : *politics objectively boil down to looking at where the problems are and trying to solve them according to the means available.




*Complotism : *the biggest problems of our society are the work of a small group of people. It is then essential to find them, inform the people of their objective and neutralize them.




*Monarchism : *society should be organized around a king.




*Missionnary : *for you religon is important, especially yours. It is therefore appropriate to spread it as globally as possible.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 21, 2019)

Sargon's wife's son said:


> *View attachment 943419Additional characteristics*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nu-/pol/


----------



## Franjevina (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 22, 2019)

Franjevina said:


> View attachment 943928



Conservative Revolutionary?


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Sep 22, 2019)

100% true and honest no joke definitely took this definitely srs as srs business. Now let me tell you about the Jews...


----------



## Shibaru (Sep 23, 2019)

*Economic Left/Right: -1.5 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.95*


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 23, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Conservative Revolutionary?


The term is "traditionalist", you politically illiterate sped boy.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 23, 2019)

AnimeGirlConnoisseur said:


> View attachment 945320
> View attachment 945321


Probably the best one in the thread.


FixinShibe said:


> View attachment 945745
> *Economic Left/Right: -1.5
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.95*


Libtard.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 23, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> The term is "traditionalist", you politically illiterate sped boy.



How are traditionalists revolutionary when traditionalist stick with tradition, which is not revolutionary, but something that has been a staple for years, you unquestioning tard baby?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 23, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> How are traditionalists revolutionary when traditionalist stick with tradition, which is not revolutionary, but something that has been a staple for years, you unquestioning tard baby?


Because that still makes more sense than saying "conservative revolutionary", you questioning pinko.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 23, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Because that still makes more sense than saying "conservative revolutionary", you questioning pinko.



Why can't conservatives be revolutionary, you oxymoronic cretin?


----------



## yasscat (Sep 23, 2019)

Ladies, ladies. Stop.
You're both pretty.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 23, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Why can't conservatives be revolutionary, you oxymoronic cretin?


Because conservatives are adverse to changing the status quo, period. Whereas, with traditionalists, it makes slightly more sense to change the status quo to something more "traditional"

You know I'm right. Or you are gay.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 23, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> You know I'm right. Or you are gay.



how did you know that


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 23, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> how did you know that


Cause you don't know political history.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 23, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Cause you don't know political history.



o' really


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 23, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> o' really


Yah, really.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 23, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Yah, really.



fuck


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Kotaro (Sep 23, 2019)

O-oh


----------



## Phosphophyllite (Sep 23, 2019)

I feel like my opinions are probably not very popular in this thread, but oh well


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 23, 2019)

Phosphophyllite said:


> View attachment 946712
> View attachment 946713
> View attachment 946715
> I feel like my opinions are probably not very popular in this thread, but oh well


Your flag makes me think you're planning to zerg rush a bunch of Rhodesian farmers, and get btfo.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 23, 2019)

Phosphophyllite said:


> View attachment 946712
> View attachment 946713
> View attachment 946715
> I feel like my opinions are probably not very popular in this thread, but oh well



Welcome, cumrag.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 23, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> View attachment 946653View attachment 946654


Atlantis Squarepantis nu-/pol/ garbage.


Masquerade said:


> O-oh
> View attachment 946683


Garbage.


Phosphophyllite said:


> View attachment 946712
> View attachment 946713
> View attachment 946715
> I feel like my opinions are probably not very popular in this thread, but oh well


Mega garbage.


----------



## walkingstickman (Oct 13, 2019)

Spoiler: Compass







*Economic Left/Right: 2.13
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.03*





Spoiler: Politiscales









*insert evil smiling frog face here*

also, wat?


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Oct 24, 2019)

commie good no bully sdxexdddd



Spoiler


----------



## {o}P II (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 24, 2019)

{o}P II said:


> View attachment 984120


Cringe libtard.


----------



## tasty humane burger (Oct 24, 2019)

Social democrat/libtard through and through. Nobody is surprised.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 24, 2019)

tasty humane burger said:


> Social democrat/libtard through and through. Nobody is surprised.
> 
> View attachment 984188
> 
> ...



Libtard To The Extreme.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 24, 2019)

tasty humane burger said:


> Social democrat/libtard through and through. Nobody is surprised.
> 
> View attachment 984188
> 
> ...


Kys, my man.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 24, 2019)

So I redid the tests, wondering what 3 months of intense A&H exposure does to a person.













Apparently I've become slightly less authoritative than before. So in case you're wondering long term A&H exposure doesn't radicalize, it makes you a cuck.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 24, 2019)

No Exit said:


> So I redid the tests, wondering what 3 months of intense A&H exposure does to a person.
> View attachment 984244
> View attachment 984243
> View attachment 984245
> ...


Maybe you're just a faggot loser.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 25, 2019)

Libtard Baby said:


> Maybe you're just a faggot loser.


nah


----------



## Ashenthorn (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 25, 2019)

Ashenthorn said:


> View attachment 984720



You can't be this entitled to personal freedoms.


----------



## Ashenthorn (Oct 25, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> You can't be this entitled to personal freedoms.


Fuck off, slaver.


----------



## World's Best Dad (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 25, 2019)

Ashenthorn said:


> View attachment 984720





World's Best Dad said:


> View attachment 985125


(((Persuasion)))


----------



## Bender (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm too drunk to even understand what the fuck the first question's asking me.

"If economic globalisation is inevitable, it should primarily serve humanity rather than the interests of trans-national corporations."

Do I vote agree here? I'd rather whatever the fuck that is benefits humans than trannies. Or is trans-national the term for those Americans who are like "I'm 2% Irish, how can I get in touch with my roots and embrace my heritage?"


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 25, 2019)

Bender said:


> I'm too drunk to even understand what the fuck the first question's asking me.
> 
> "If economic globalisation is inevitable, it should primarily serve humanity rather than the interests of trans-national corporations."
> 
> Do I vote agree here? I'd rather whatever the fuck that is benefits humans than trannies. Or is trans-national the term for those Americans who are like "I'm 2% Irish, how can I get in touch with my roots and embrace my heritage?"


It's a stupid fake-dichotomy question.


----------



## FuckedUp (Oct 25, 2019)

*Economic Left/Right: -1.0
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.21*


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 25, 2019)

FuckedUp said:


> *Economic Left/Right: -1.0
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.21*






Sad state of brainlets.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Oct 27, 2019)

@The Pink Panther

As God as my witness....AS GOD AS MY WITNESS.

YOU WILL PAY DEARLY FOR YOUR LAST POST TO ME.

You better hope I forget you and your death threat account BEFORE I turn 43. Oh you better start praying boy, cause you going to get some serious bad luck.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 27, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> @The Pink Panther
> 
> As God as my witness....AS GOD AS MY WITNESS.
> 
> ...


Makes me think of this:


----------



## Count K. Rumulon (Oct 27, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> @The Pink Panther
> 
> As God as my witness....AS GOD AS MY WITNESS.
> 
> ...


Oh christ I hope to god that this is satire.

EDIT: Btw here's my thing


Spoiler: Basically I don't give too much of a shit but I still give a shit regardless


----------



## Marco Fucko (Oct 27, 2019)

lol


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 27, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> lol
> View attachment 986816
> View attachment 986805
> View attachment 986799View attachment 986802


Based centrist.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Oct 27, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> @The Pink Panther
> 
> As God as my witness....AS GOD AS MY WITNESS.
> 
> ...



No.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Nov 2, 2019)

When people think you're right wing just because you're racist, hate w*men, hate gays and love antisemitism


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 2, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> When people think you're right wing just because you're racist, hate w*men, hate gays and love antisemitism
> View attachment 994005
> View attachment 994006



Fucking libtard faggots raiding my Ca-wick-i For-ums.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 2, 2019)

I passed this around to a few friends with differing political opinions and our consensus is that any kind of political view that isn't hardline rightwing, leftwing or centrist gets dumped into the "Social Libertarian" category. Which, I don't even know what the fuck that's supposed to mean, its a complete contradiction in terms.

Edit: I've retaken the test to refresh my memory and I think I've identified the problem. The thinking on it is very two-dimensional, in addition to there being no option to state that you have no opinion on a topic. There's also a large amount of ambiguity to these questions. For example: 

"All people have their rights, but it is better for all of us that different sorts of people should keep to their own kind. "

I presume this question is about race mixing, in which case I'd disagree. However, socially speaking, I do believe that generally people should try to stick to groups of like-minded people. Within reason of course. So instead of giving my actual opinion on the topic, I keep getting caught up in what the people who programmed this were thinking.

Here's another good one: 

"First-generation immigrants can never be fully integrated within their new country. "

I pretty much agree with this sentiment. However, I believe a kid born and raised in an integrated society is very likely to assimilate. But what is this question really asking? Will the algorithm declare me to be against immigration altogether if I answer Agree? 

Anyway:



I think this test needs a Z-Axis.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 2, 2019)

L50LasPak said:


> I think this test needs a Z-Axis.


It would be radicalism vs. conservatism.

If you disagree with that, you're a mongoloid.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 2, 2019)

Libtard Baby said:


> It would be radicalism vs. conservatism.
> 
> If you disagree with that, you're a mongoloid.



Isn't that already supposed to be the Left-Right axis?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 2, 2019)

L50LasPak said:


> Isn't that already supposed to be the Left-Right axis?


If you're a moron, yeah.


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 2, 2019)

Pretty sure the past two years have shifted me a solid four squares to the right


----------



## Mr. X (Nov 5, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Oh you better start praying boy, cause you going to get some serious bad luck.


Quit stealing Brad Watson's gimmick.


----------



## Kotaro (Nov 5, 2019)

Lol

Edit: included PolitiScales


----------



## Tour of Italy (Nov 5, 2019)

I think the test is a decent baseline, but I desperately wanted an option that said “I disagree with the entire premise of the question”.


----------



## FuckedUp (Nov 5, 2019)

Spoiler: My earlier Political Compass results



*Economic Left/Right: -1.0
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.21*


----------



## No Exit (Nov 5, 2019)

FuckedUp said:


> Spoiler: My earlier Political Compass results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute Libtard.


----------



## FuckedUp (Nov 5, 2019)

No Exit said:


> Absolute Libtard.


tbf, I'm voting for Trump next year if Bernie's Tulsi's (did my political research last month) not nominated. If I was old enough to vote in 2016 I also would've picked him over Hillary


----------



## No Exit (Nov 5, 2019)

FuckedUp said:


> tbf, I'm voting for Trump next year if Bernie's not nominated. If I was old enough to vote in 2016 I also would've picked him over Hillary


The fact that you would even consider voting for Bernie after last time is embarrassing.


----------



## Sigma (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Nov 5, 2019)

economic left/right: .63

looks like I'm a right leaning activist bordering on right leaning liberal


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 5, 2019)

FuckedUp said:


> if Bernie's not nominated.






Immolate yourself.


----------



## FuckedUp (Nov 6, 2019)

Spoiler: political compass and politiscales



*Economic Left/Right: -1.0
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.21*


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 11, 2019)

Libtard Baby said:


> Immolate yourself.



Literally no matter what your test result is this clip should play at the end.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Slap47 (Nov 24, 2019)

Tour of Italy said:


> I think the test is a decent baseline, but I desperately wanted an option that said “I disagree with the entire premise of the question”.



The test was designed by Libertarians to convince people that they're Libertarian.









						Nolan Chart - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Most of these test sites are owned by Libertarians.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 24, 2019)

Slap47 said:


> The test was designed by Libertarians to convince people that they're Libertarian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The libertarian menace.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 25, 2019)

Farmer Dave said:


> View attachment 1021968



Fucking far left faggot. Gtfo and go to /leftypol/.....











oh wait


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 25, 2019)

See how many people keep getting that nonsense Social Libertarian category? This test literally cannot figure you out if you have poltical view that deviates from the basic choices.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Nov 25, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Fucking far left faggot. Gtfo and go to /leftypol/.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK libtard.


----------



## Hal (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Pitere pit (Dec 5, 2019)

I thought that I could get on the right wing side, but according to this, I am just some left libertarian near the centrist side. IDK guys, all politics suck after all and people in power don't care about this, they just want to get money from the honest citizen and live like kings. Sure some of them want heinous things like child porn allowed, as the dems showed us with shit like drag kids, or like the republicans with exceptional abortion measures. But at the end they just pray the all mighty money. 
At this point, I want a giant asteroid to hit earth. There is no future, the climate is going to shit, Europe is getting blacked and the small citizen can do nothing about it. At the end, our future is mandated by big corporations who buy corrupt politicians. The common folk has enough bullshit to deal with their jobs and family to worry about how the big ones are screwing us. That's why you won't see the day of the rope or a communist revolution.


----------



## L50LasPak (Dec 5, 2019)

Pitere pit said:


> I thought that I could get on the right wing side, but according to this, I am just some left libertarian near the centrist side. IDK guys, all politics suck after all and people in power don't care about this, they just want to get money from the honest citizen and live like kings. Sure some of them want heinous things like child porn allowed, as the dems showed us with shit like drag kids, or like the republicans with exceptional abortion measures. But at the end they just pray the all mighty money.
> 
> At this point, I want a giant asteroid to hit earth. There is no future, the climate is going to shit, Europe is getting blacked and the small citizen can do nothing about it. At the end, our future is mandated by big corporations who buy corrupt politicians. The common folk has enough bullshit to deal with their jobs and family to worry about how the big ones are screwing us. That's why you won't see the day of the rope or a communist revolution.



I'm beginning to back off from the theory I posted earlier and reconsider. Perhaps "Social Libertarian" is the politically correct way to refer to someone who is, infact, a Doomer. Or, to put it bluntly, a Fucking Depressive.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 5, 2019)

littlearmalite said:


> View attachment 1037564


Holy fuck, you libtard. GTFO of the Kiwifarms.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Dec 5, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Holy fuck, you libtard. GTFO of the Kiwifarms.



I dunno, I kinda like it here. Plus, the funny man promised me a free helicopter ride.


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Dec 5, 2019)

I somehow got this -



- despite being told daily that my views make me a Nazi, white supremacist, who hates the poor.

Well fuck, now I have to minecraft myself for being a leftist cuck.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 5, 2019)

FakeNewsAnchor said:


> I somehow got this -
> View attachment 1038508
> - despite being told daily that my views make me a Nazi, white supremacist, who hates the poor.
> 
> Well fuck, now I have to minecraft myself for being a leftist cuck.


You're not just a leftist cuck. You're a commie, you fucking leftard.


----------



## FuckedUp (Dec 10, 2019)

Found this site called ISideWith. I was procrastinating and actually answered everything, but you only need to select like 30 to get results.

My results: 
	

			https://www.isidewith.com/profile/4045177970/parties


----------



## Bad Headspace (Dec 10, 2019)

I forgot how horribly grug-tier some of the questions are. Like they lack so much necessary context, it's not even funny.


----------



## TheYellowKing (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm not sure how I ended up here but I don't particularly like it.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 12, 2019)

TheYellowKing said:


> View attachment 1048015
> 
> I'm not sure how I ended up here but I don't particularly like it.


You hate capitalism, don't you?


----------



## TheYellowKing (Dec 12, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> You hate capitalism, don't you?



More like I hate corporations and like unions.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 12, 2019)

TheYellowKing said:


> More like I hate corporations and like unions.


Everyone hates corporations.

But unions kinda suck.


----------



## TheYellowKing (Dec 12, 2019)

Which is why I'm genuinely confused why I got halfway in between Stalin and Chomsky XD

I self-identify as a Tucker Carlson style Paleo-con.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 21, 2019)

ApatheticViewer said:


> View attachment 1062524


Fucking libtard. Go kys.


----------



## Sausage Link Korean (Dec 21, 2019)

I don't encounter many of me


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 22, 2019)

momosmomos said:


> View attachment 1062613
> I don't encounter many of me


But I am you


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Dec 22, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Fucking libtard. Go kys.


Got a bikelock with your name on it


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 22, 2019)

ApatheticViewer said:


> Got a bikelock with your name on it


And I'm gonna steal-

Wait a minute? Are u trying eat nigs for dinner?


----------



## tuscangarder (Dec 23, 2019)

Legit commie here


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Dec 23, 2019)

tuscangarder said:


> View attachment 1064594
> Legit commie here



Same here Comrade


----------



## snailslime (Dec 23, 2019)

Oops, I forgot to copy the exact coordinates


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 23, 2019)

Right-leaning libertarian. Yeah, pretty close.


----------



## FuckedUp (Apr 17, 2020)

Found another one that's supposed to be more accurate. http://sapplypoliticalcompass.com/


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 17, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Found another one that's supposed to be more accurate. http://sapplypoliticalcompass.com/
> View attachment 1238128


Political humpdick.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Apr 18, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Found another one that's supposed to be more accurate. http://sapplypoliticalcompass.com/


----------



## The Pink Panther (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm purely center-right.


----------



## the fall of man (Apr 18, 2020)

Guess I’m not a “far-right AnCap”


----------



## FuckedUp (Apr 18, 2020)

Couple things that bug me with the quiz:

many of the "progressive" questions, like "two consenting individuals should be able to do whatever they want with each other, even if it makes me uncomfortable" and "drugs are harmful and should be banned", are really libertarian-authoritarian questions.
One of the social questions has become very loaded in the past couple months thanks to a certain Chinese thing. Though I know I still would've answered "strongly disagree" because I pondered this while playing Plague Inc years ago.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Mr Himmler (Apr 23, 2020)

You’re all a bunch of fucking communist egalitarian faggots.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 23, 2020)

Mr Himmler said:


> You’re all a bunch of fucking communist egalitarian faggots.
> 
> View attachment 1249226


/pol/fags get the rope too.


----------



## Mr Himmler (Apr 23, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> /pol/fags get the rope too.


Since when is being a moderate right wing conservative a polfag? Polfags usually end up way more authoritarian and closer to the centre because they’re all fucking socialists. This isn’t even all that accurate anymore as I’ve moved further right wing as I’ve begun accepting the government can’t run ANYTHING in the economy.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 23, 2020)

Mr Himmler said:


> Since when is being a moderate right wing conservative a polfag? Polfags usually end up way more authoritarian and closer to the centre because they’re all fucking socialists. This isn’t even all that accurate anymore as I’ve moved further right wing as I’ve begun accepting the government can’t run ANYTHING in the economy.


Tell me more.


----------



## Zaryiu (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't know what meaning all this put together gives


----------



## {o}P II (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2020)

Shit, I guess I don't belong here on this alt-right fascist website. I'm sorry I let you all down. 

Edit: Here's my result from the other website someone linked.


----------



## Never Scored (Jun 18, 2020)

Looks about right. I'd describe myself as leaning slightly right economically, slightly liberal socially.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 18, 2020)

Each quadrants spirt animal



it looks like something a cartoonist would’ve made.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 18, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Each quadrants spirt animal
> View attachment 1386283
> it looks like something a cartoonist would’ve made.


>Ancom isn't high and wearing a beanie
It's shit.


----------



## {o}P II (Jul 5, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Each quadrants spirt animal
> View attachment 1386283
> it looks like something a cartoonist would’ve made.


Every single one of these are the same and they are all so boring

Red = Soviet
Blue = Wildcard
Green = Degenerate
Yellow = Rich


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 5, 2020)

The bias of this thing is apparent in the first question. No thanks, Comrade.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 22, 2020)

I still [float] very close around the center.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 22, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I still [float] very close around the center.


WE'VE GOT A FLOATER.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 22, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Each quadrants spirt animal
> View attachment 1386283
> it looks like something a cartoonist would’ve made.


Bottom left should be a wombat because they really seethe at the bottom right.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Aug 22, 2020)

Compass memes are the best shit.


----------



## Orion Balls (Aug 22, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Compass memes are the best shit.
> 
> View attachment 1539721


I'm with all those men, right now. And they're getting punished in the way they best desire. Whip 'em into political shape.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 22, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> WE'VE GOT A FLOATER.


Those aliens from X-COM?



(innertubes are better floaters though)


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 22, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Those aliens from X-COM?
> 
> 
> 
> (innertubes are better floaters though)


They're also creatures from Fallout 2.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Aug 22, 2020)

political compass memes are fantastic but the actual questions on the quiz are mediocre imho


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Aug 22, 2020)

Kiwi FBI Liason said:


> political compass memes are fantastic but the actual questions on the quiz are mediocre imho
> 
> View attachment 1539785


Yeah, no kidding.  I do think it's biased to put you in the Green, just because the questions are so loaded.  The economic questions are basically "Are you okay with corporations ass-raping you y/n?" and some of the social questions are truly puzzling.  Apparently liking astrology makes you a social conservative (tell that to all the e-thots with their sign in the bio), as well as disliking abstract art (tell that to the Futurists).

Btw, that center and libright made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 23, 2020)

Zaryiu said:


> View attachment 1262640View attachment 1262641View attachment 1262643View attachment 1262645View attachment 1262646View attachment 1262648View attachment 1262649View attachment 1262700
> I don't know what meaning all this put together gives


It means you're gay.


----------



## FuckedUp (Aug 23, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> It means you're gay.
> 
> View attachment 1541000
> View attachment 1541003
> View attachment 1541005


more like


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 27, 2020)

If this hasn't been posted yet that definitely needs to be remedied.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Aug 27, 2020)

radical centrism


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 27, 2020)

Something’s not right



kirby


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Klaptrap (Aug 30, 2020)

Where do you fall? Which square is the absolute most accurate?


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Sep 9, 2020)

Here's what I got.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Sep 9, 2020)

I didn't even get a graph. The website just flashed the word "Nigger" on my screen and then crashed my computer.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## SourWeasel (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Puff (Sep 16, 2020)

Monolith said:


> View attachment 1240661


I can't remember where I found this test before. Where is it from? I like the 3 axis test. Its pretty good in the 2-party democracy setup, at least in concept.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 16, 2020)

Puff said:


> I can't remember where I found this test before. Where is it from? I like the 3 axis test. Its pretty good in the 2-party democracy setup, at least in concept.


I edited someone else's picture from the Political Compass Test thread.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Jan 24, 2021)

Here's mine:


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Sigma (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 28, 2021)

After the failtastic crapshow circus of 2020, I expected the test to show me as more right wing.

yet instead:

Economic Left/Right: -2.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.36 

(still in the green near the center lol)


----------



## Raging Capybara (Jul 28, 2021)

I thought I would be way more on the left.


----------

